# Healthy Size?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm being paranoid, I'm sure. But figured it was better to check here and be sure. 

Ziggy's babies were born yesterday morning. So this is day 2 for them.










Here are a couple of hers, beside one three day old... she looks huge in comparison. Is this normal? Should I be worried about the size of Ziggy's babies? Just keep an eye on them and make sure they are growing?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't panic, they look quite solid. Baby mice grow really fast.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

